# USC 2012 Transfer



## mrselfdestruct (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey I searched but couldn't find a thread for people applying to transfer to USC for the fall semester of 2012. I am finishing up my application and would like to meet others who are going though the same process!


----------



## RK9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also a transfer to USC for the fall...you hear any news yet?


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Apr 9, 2012)

Nope, I have heard absolutely nothing from SCA. What about you? I am quietly going crazy over here! lol


----------



## RK9 (Apr 10, 2012)

Likewise, I don't think we hear anything until June 1.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah probably we will have to wait until then. Where are you transferring from? And did you apply to other film schools as well?


----------



## Rumble (Apr 10, 2012)

hey I applied too, and of course, no word, they like to do it the "old fashioned way" You get to know if you're accepted by mail. that or they request for your spring grades.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I don't feel so bad now knowing I'm not the only person who hasn't heard. But it's still hell waiting!

When you guys hear anything please post here and I'll do the same.


----------



## petermttran (Apr 24, 2012)

Applied as a transfer as well...extremely anxious like you guys.  Does anyone know the stats for transfers? GPA-wise and acceptance rate-wise I guess?


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Apr 24, 2012)

@petermttran I haven't heard about any official stats for transfers other than that it's very hard. Where are you transferring from? I'm coming from Indiana.

Also to any lurkers out there who also applied as a transfer please feel free to introduce yourselves on here so that we can get to know one another.


----------



## petermttran (Apr 24, 2012)

@mrselfdestruct

I am currently at a community college in Orange County, CA.  Aside from a few UC's I've been accepted to, I'm still waiting on USC, NYU, and LMU as far as apps go.  Where else have you applied?


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey if anybody here was accepted into SCA as a transfer for 12/13 feel free to join my FaceBook group. That way we can all get to know each other!

http://www.facebook.com/groups...otif_t=group_comment


----------



## petermttran (Jun 11, 2012)

Requested to join


----------

